# Shy Rhombeus



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Guys ,
Tank : 29 gall , black background ,black sand , small plant , 2 diy caves , temp 74.2-.7 . Canister filter + HOB with plant . Water is fully cycled , changing 5 gallon every week . 
Fish : Single Rhombeus ~ 3 inches .

Maybe someone can point me to some good direction here. MY Rhomb is shy as hell , he hides behind Heater or filter outflow , he wont even eat when i am close by . 
He got 90 gallon tank with 4 Reds across so there is always movement by tank , low light on both tanks since they dont like it much . Eats twice a week diet of shrimps, beef heart , smelt all soaked in vitachem .

Will he get rid of that shy behavior with size?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Eventually will become more comfortable... I found putting mine in a larger tank (55 at that size) and then into a 90 gave more space and eventually brought it out of its shell. Time and as few changes as possible really help. I fed mine on crushed up pellets and pieces of fish / shrimp on a paperclip and string for easy removal.

My approach is reducing moves and stress... I always have used the biggest tanks I can find (started in a 10 at 1/2" for QT, 40 breeder, 55, 90, 120T) and few moves and new territory when I can. Also use huge filtration (10X filter turnover and another 15-20X in powerheads mostly during the day) to keep water quality perfect.

Had mine for around 13 or more years, has grown to around 14" and doesnt care about anything but food.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for reply . HIs filtration is i believe more then good with HOB ac50 and Eheim pro 2229 , but idea of upgrading it early sounds pretty good . Ill try to find min 75 gall , or maybe just build 125 i got in pieces, but that will have to wait untill summer , since this winters temperatures made tank heaters work double time and barely kept at 75F , so heating system will have to be improved . Plus i've had crazy idea of actually use my sump form 90gall (40 gall long wet dry) use for both tanks .


----------

